# People Probably think we're crazy......



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 23, 2008)

and we may very well be..... but we have fun !! 

When our kids were little, there were things they would say wrong and we got them to say right but eventually we all started saying them wrong for fun.

The guinea pig thread got me to thinking about what all we say and what people must think! Here ya go - A Bo B Bunny dictionary if you ever hear/see me say one of these just ignore me! 


_*Ginky Pigs*_ - Guinea Pigs - Lexi when she was young
_*Dogs!*_ - hot dogs, sausages, - yes, Lexi again!
_*I can't like that*_ - Luke when he didn't want to do something or didn't like something.
_*Evorperate*_ - Evaporate - as in milk or water.... Lexi 
_*Aminals*_ - Animals - Lexi
*Milt *- Milk - My niece when she was little.
_*Shitten*_ - Chicken - My niece when she was little - very embarassing for my mother LOL! 
_*Litherds*_ - Lizards - Luke as a young boy. He loved Litherds!


----------



## seniorcats (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably crazy????:laugh:

We say dogs too.

A few more from childhood:

shockolat for chocolate

paradas for potatoes

burr for brother, that stuck for years and I still call Michael burr every now and then

rabids for rabbits - a foreshadowing of Dr. Frankenbunny?

my favorite, e. coli for broccoli. Doesn't it smell funky when cooked?

snake for steak


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup, we had a bunch. These are the only ones I can think of right now.

Numi-nums- M&Ms 
Gulk- Milk Asking for milk was Gulk peas, gulk!
Aminals- animals but we actually got that off of Tiny Toons

And the ever-popular RY-ANG-LAURA! Or LAUR-ANG-RYAN! That's what happens when one of us did something really bad and mom yelled out all our names together to get our attention before figuring out who did what. I was proud of always being in the middle of the word because that meant Mom thought I was never to blame, right?:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

> Probably crazy????:laugh:



Glad I'm not alone... :dancingorig:

I LOVE the e. coli! Too funny!

My niece said the funniest things when she was little. She told my Mom that she wanted "ShotACat" for Christmas one year... so we went through the "Show A Cat?" ..... no........ and a few others... when finally Mom asked her "Shock a cat?" and she very plainly rolled her eyes at Mom and said "OH SAMMAW! (Grandma!) If you SHock a cat, It kill it!!!" :shock:

She wanted the game "shark attack"......  So, of course when someone asks now, "What do you want for Christmas?" We allseem to reply "Shock a cat!" or what my daughter said one year; "A zeebwa to ride and a wamma (llama) for my bedroom!" LOL! 

I thought of a few we still use now and then but not as much as the first ones I listed:


NUGS - Chicken Nuggets - my son
NERBS - Nerves - as in "You are gettin' on my Nerbs!" - My son
Nards - Menards - My son
DIRD - Big Bird/Bird - My son
MuskaTEETERS - 3 Muskateers candy - My daughter
DODD - God "You know - Dodd! Like DEEdus (Jesus)" - My niece
and of course my personal contribution a couple of years ago...... "Rettabbits"..... 

Someone said something about my "retarded rabbit" - of course they were joking or they would be in huge trouble - and I said back "My Rettabbit!........ errrr rabbit, is not retarded!!!".....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I walked out of the grocery store the other day and after seeing an M& M's ad and thought:

My son at age 3ish:

M & M's- N eh m's

Yellow-lellow

Those are the only ones I know of from him. He did pretty good.

Oh! I knew there was another one I was thinking of, my friend Heather, my son called her:

Hedder


----------



## spoh (Sep 24, 2008)

The only one I can think of right now is nail polish, my old daughter called it Pail Nolish.

One thing that my youngest did say that I still laugh about is when my sister in law was telling us that she was pregnant, she told my daughter that she had a baby in her tummy. My then 3 year old looked at her serious as anything and said " Did it squish in your mouth?" my sister in law looked at me like WTH, I said " if it's in your tummy you must have swallowed it right?" she was speechless, didn't really know where to go from there.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL! You guys crack me up!! 

To this day, I still say '*nececelery*' instead of 'necessarily' and Steve always corrects me- even though he knows I do it on purpose!

When I was younger, I couldn't say 'remote control', so we just used to call it a '*press buttons*', and it stuck- I still call it a 'press buttons' even now! :embarrassed:All my family do as well!

I can't think of anything else, except there's a department store over here, called Debenhams, and my brother could never say it when he was younger, so he, and me and my mum always called it '*Debbydums*', and sometimes still do!


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

I used to say 

*Mazagine *instead of *Magazine*


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I still say '*nececelery*' instead of 'necessarily'


I always do that LOL

And 

*Burglalar *instead of *Burgular *


----------



## kirst3buns (Sep 24, 2008)

Any some of my favorites from my kids:


Pullywhistles (instead of pussy willows) 
The big hat fairy spider (instead of big fat hairy spider) 
Ambliance (ambulance) 
basghetti (spaghetti)
I kinda like nesecelery, I might start using that one


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

These are funny!

We say Pasketti for spaghetti!

and we call the remote the "clicker" cause Mom and Dad seemed to use that easier than "remote control" LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL!

We say 'scabetti'  Me and Steve. 2 grown ups..... :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Exactly!

Can you imagine what people think when they hear us saying "OHHHH Look at the ginky pigs!" or.... "Retabbits!" LOL! 

I also baby-talk my horses and all the other animals. In my deep huggy lovey voice:

"Oooo Kota Bug, Bugger Boy, Bugs Bunnay horsie...... Mama luvvvvv you!" 

I know, I'm a nut. LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, don't get me started on baby-talking the bunnies! Earlier, I picked up Barney, saying 'hello Barney-Barn-Barns! Who's a cuddly boy den?' and then the same with Chalk- 'hello lil Chalkie baby! Aww my cute little Chalkie-walkie!' 
My mum just laughed at me lol.... :embarrassed:


I also sing at Mouse: 
'Mouseickle! Mouseickle! I want to hug a Mouseickle, I want to hug a Mouse...' 

in the style of 'Bicycle' by Queen LOL! Oh dear.... I need help! :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG! Now, I'm going to be singing "BOBUNNY, BOBUNNY" like that LOL! 

Yep - you're a nut too! LOL! 

We're all a bunch of happy nuts huh? and easily amused!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 24, 2008)

My brother couldn't say Jessica when he was real little, so he called me _Kuh-Kuh._

I think it was my Mom who started the _fhh-fhh_. She'd get all tongue tied when she'd try to get us to fast forward through commercials during recorded shows and we started making fun of her... before long none of ever said "fast forward" - it was simply _fhh-fhh._

As a kid I loved going places with Grandpa. I'd always get excited if I'd see him head for the truck because I wanted to ride along to get a _case of bread_ and a _loaf of beer_.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> We say 'scabetti'  Me and Steve. 2 grown ups..... :?


LOL I say bescetti !!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

You mean maybe my problems with my big white rabbit is I call, "Oh Zeusy....I'm home!"???

Or that I call the puppy "Millie-kins"?

I used to be called "Puggy" by my younger cousin when she couldn't say my name right.

I'm not too bad at baby talk - unless its to a sick bunny....then I'm disgusting. Tiny was sometimes called "Bunny Boy" and New Hope was frequently called it. "Sweetie baby" is another one...and all sorts of stuff I can't remember now.


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Oh, don't get me started on baby-talking the bunnies!



Oh Gosh, I go abit mad with the baby talking!

"Whos a sweetie bubba denn?"

"Where's my lickle Dipple?"


"Who's a cutie wutiee wutiee!"

And it goes on.. [and on]!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> These are funny!
> 
> We say Pasketti for spaghetti! *I do that too...*
> 
> ...


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 24, 2008)

I love this topic! My daughter had a few funny ones. The one we still use often is "Hot frys" We were constantly telling her to be careful because her food was hot so she startedcalling french frys"hot frys." Also common was Wa-wa, applepine...and we too use pasketti. lol

Just recently we were at a taco bell and she (13 years old) asked for a cheese burrito. lol. The guy thought she wanted a tortilla filled with only cheese so we make fun of her for that. She meant bean and cheese.... 

I can not pronounce the word Onion properly to save my life. It comes out something like "Onguin" Robert constantly makes fun of me saying there is no g in Onion. I also tend to add an N to vegtable and say Vengtable.


Don't get me started on baby talk. My rabbit answers to "pretty pretty!"


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2008)

BoBBunny: at my house, its 'gimme that there clicker box"
Shades of Mark Walsh, This hour has 22 min. (Cdn comedy show). Shows Nfld isn't that far from Ontario.


----------



## Brandy456 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh Lol, I have alot. I had a bad accident as a child and din't get one of my front tooth until I was 10.

I used to say, Bagina ( Yeah you know what I ment :shock:... but the worst part was I said it like bah- gina as in the name, Gina ) Until I was around 4. My parents never stoped me because they'd get a good laugh at it. But once we did body parts in grade 1 , Lol that was over with. 

I said Pasketie until I was 12.

When I talk fast i'll get confused and say anillawl. ( For animal ) I get weird looks from people. 

Lol when I was a kid i'd say ' Can I have a done-it ' for a donut.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

I would be all over ZEUS with baby Talk! I talk to Tony and tell him what a pretty big boy bunner he is... HOw he's such a big sweetie..... 

Bo is Mama's widdle fatty boy..... he rolls his little bunner eyes... Clover wants to puke..... :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Clover wants to puke..... :?


Haha!!! Clover is TOO cool for all that baby talk!


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 25, 2008)

When my son was small he used to have problems pronouncing his uncle's name, so...'Richard' came out as 'Westerd'. And Stephen's little friend who lived across the street couldn't pronounce Stephen's name well, so 'Stephen' to her was 'Teema'. Oh yes, and when we moved to Ottawa when Stephen was 5, he never could pronounce 'parliament' very well...which led to a mixup between us one day. I was apartment-hunting at the time, and on one afternoon I was going to check out a place and wanted to leave Stephen with my sister. He began to cry, saying he wanted to see the apartments too, but I figured it would be best to leave him behind for initial viewings. He still had big tears in his eyes as I left my sister's house. 

Well, a few days later we were on the bus going downtown and suddenly Stephen called out excitedly, 'There they are!! The apartment buildings!! Let's go see them, Mom!" I turned to look, only to see my son pointing at the Parliament buildings on the Hill. :biggrin2:

And...my ex-husband never could pronounce 'spaghetti' (and he was an adult ). I think he called it 'pasgetti' or something like that. He also used to pronounce 'aluminium' as 'aloonium'.


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL- We are a funny lot!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 25, 2008)

bawberry, I still say this for strawberry milk, connor, this 2 year old I used to babysit always wanted his bawberry milk. When I say bawberry... well let's just say I get many many strange looks, lmao. 

I also use a baby voice a lot bc of talking like that to the dogs and bunnies. So I'll see something cute and automatically do it, it's kind of embarrassing too, lmao.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

Wild Bunnies do not get baby talked to! Clover is just appalled (but we do it anyhow) when someone says "Wook at dat sweet widdle cwovabunny under her bwankie!"

My niece used to call me aunt PEEPEE..... she couldn't say Pennie..... :?


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh gawd, we are the worst for baby talking :shock:! I baby talk way more now than when I was little.

Weird names I have for things are:

Rabbit: rear-butt or ra-ra
Mathew: Maffoo...and he calls me "Da Chelloo"
Cute: coonies (don't even ask, lol!)
Brewster (my cat): Booster, BooBoo, Brewy tooey
Smelly: stinka tinka


I'm gonna go hide under a rock now :embarrassed:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

:laugh:this thread is craking me up!



here's my list

Annie/Nana-what little kids(my sis started it:headsmack)call me before they figure out Anna.

Po-po-Emily called her little pony tail her po-po when she was 1-3 ish. "Fix my po-po....." so cute:tongue!

Incontinence/innocent-i say innocent IN-Con-Ta-Nent. my mom had to tell me for ages it was a bladder control problem. and i'd go no, i'm saying it's incontinent fun!" i finally figured it out, but i still have to think to say it right:whistling

i can't think of any more(i can, but Em'd kill me if i shared:sofa, other than baby talk. i do it to the cats and J. and the fish:craziness


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 25, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Mathew: Maffoo...and he calls me "Da Chelloo"


For some reason, and I'm not sure why... Steve calls me 'Miss Jen' and I call him 'Mr Steve'! 

:embarrassed:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

After 18 years of marriage, I can't post what DH and I call each other!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 25, 2008)

This thread is awesome lol!!

Bo B, I was debating whether or not to add in some of the other things we call each other, but, er, I'll follow your example and stay silent on that one. 

One other weird thing we say, it started out as "oh no" and it's ended up being "oh clotched" and I honestly have NO idea how that happened. Seriously. I don't have a clue what 'clotched' could be or where that word came from.

We are all freaks on this thread . I love it! Especially the inocent/incontinent thing!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread has turned out pretty funny! I love reading what weird things everyone says! 

We also never say ugly - we say UGGY....... Ohhh what an uggy mess!

I am constantly calling Dakota and Pokie - Ponies. Pokie is SO offended! I really think she knows what I'm calling her.... she pins her ears back! LOL! We also call Sydney (all 70 pounds of her) our Puppy or WUPPER Pupper Dawg! She gets all excited and wiggles her entire body. (if you've never been around Aussies - they wiggle - it's funny!)


----------



## BSAR (Sep 26, 2008)

My nephews and niece always talk weird and some of them are old enough to kow how to talk right. It is sometimes embarrassing.

When my 13 year old nephew was little he would said "basketti" for spaghetti. he still does sometimes. 

My 9 year old neice and five year old nephew say "freebetend" for pretend, "basketti" also i think, i can't think of the others but i will post when i do.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

One of my friends says tore-lit instead of toilet. :shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Wuv, Zuz, Buv, for love

attaboom when things happen usually one of being clumsy.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Zuz



By far, my favorite!

:sunshine:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Zuz
> ...


Why thank you. We use that one the most.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)

*Is your friend a Hoosier (From Indiana?) That is a common Hoosier word - drives me crazy!! LOL! *

*Also commonly said in Indiana (mostly by older people)*


*Alblum - album*
*Booger - Burger*
*Mango - for Green Peppers - not sure why! lol*
*Yalla/Yaller - Yellow*
*Worsh/Worshington/Worshrag - Wash/Washington/Wash cloth*
*Caulklet - Chocolate*
*Flustrated - Frustrated*
*SupposEBLY - SupposeDLY*
*Ideal - Idea*
*Collar - Color*
*Pitchur - Picture*
*Leaf wrote: *


> One of my friends says tore-lit instead of toilet. :shock:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

I remember you saying about the green peppers!! In that thread I had where I didn't know what a cup was..... LOL 
:embarrassed:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Wild Bunnies do not get baby talked to! Clover is just appalled (but we do it anyhow) when someone says "Wook at dat sweet widdle cwovabunny under her bwankie!"





wat wong wiff dat? :dunno



1) Hibbitah Hodge

2) Finn-dinns

3) Pessgetty or Pee-otty

4) Simm-o-nemm





AKA......









1) Wizard of Oz

2) Fingers

3) spaghetti

4) cinnamon


----------



## Illusion (Oct 11, 2008)

Firstly, I wanna say I love this thread I've been laughing the whole time while reading it, and the kids keep asking what's so funny. 
Connor when he was around 3, got a big cloth basketball, and soccerball for his birthday. He came running into the living room saying he wanted to play spackett ball, I had no idea what he was talking about, untill he brought me the baskettball.
Basketti was what they called Spaghetti 
My nephews called me Heffer since they couldn't say Heather
My sister can't say stick shift, so she calls it a shick stiff
That's all for now, but i'm sure theres more


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2008)

I like this thread too. It's funny how we all have those little words..... it sort of makes things special in a way I guess.

Lexi and I were in the grocery this evening, and we were talking about something silly and I said "well I saw it first" then she said "Well I wanted it first" and we were just going on and on and it sounded as if we were arguing I'm sure - but it's just a game we play sometimes LOL!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 12, 2008)

My 5-year old nephew says 

"crunches" for crutches..... it's too cute. lol. 

I asked him today what they're called and he said "crunches!" I was like "Crunches? I thought they were crutches?" And he said "nope, they're crunches!" lol. 

Emily


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 12, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> When I was younger, I couldn't say 'remote control', so we just used to call it a '*press buttons*', and it stuck- I still call it a 'press buttons' even now! :embarrassed:All my family do as well!


My cousins call it 'the blipper' becaus they could never say it!

We don't have that many silly things, I must have been a rather coherent speaker because I can't think of anything! Except that I used to call biscuits 'bis-bis!'.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## delusional (Oct 12, 2008)

My boyfriend's niece couldn't say Becca at first so she called me Boppi - still does most of the time but I get the occasional Becca too now. But now I get his whole family calling me Boppi so that Honey knows who they're talking about! Oh and she's started nicknaming too, so the other week I was 'Bop'.

Lee and I say 'sleareal' instead of 'cereal', 'flellis wheel' instead of 'ferris wheel', and 'laz-ag-nee' instead of 'lasagne'.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 12, 2008)

ha! I like Boppi!

We have some friends and their teenage daughter is named Sadie. Their little boy couldn't pronounce that so he called her Saggie for the longest time. 

Now we all call her Saggie! :laughsmileyoor girl. She's a very pretty, tall, and very curvy young lady.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 17, 2008)

Glub or Glubs

Diesel is playing with a glub currently. I realized I was asking him if he found a nice glub to play with..... and I thought of this thread.

My son couldn't say gloves when he was little.


----------



## Kirsty (Oct 17, 2008)

you people are funny


----------

